# I got stuck today... pics....



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Did they have to airlift yer truck back to solid ground? :chortle: :wink:


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

that looks like what they have to do:darkbeer:


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Wait for it to freeze then you should be able to get trackshon and drive right out happens to use on the rim all the time


----------



## Glockafella (Jun 7, 2008)

Get a Ford and some M/Ts son!


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

By the looks of it those tires are BFG All terrains. I would Suggest BFG Mud Terrains. The A/T tires really are not that great. mud gets caked in the tread and once that happens, well look above:wink:Mud terrains have better tread and dont cake up with mud as easily.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

No, we called a friend to come out and get me..... I believe I got stuck because my truck is too light..... it doesn't cut throught the snow. so yea... it was fun though!


----------



## azcoueshunter (Jun 10, 2007)

hello --:doh: did you learn anything from this ? The last thing you needed was a heavier truck - Roads are always nice and solid in the mornings - smushy rest time when wet - patch of snow like a puddle of mud - just covered up! - been ther done that - you got high centered , thats all - need bigger tires to match the ruts left by all those deer hunters - at least you had fun and 3-4 bars on the cell !! :cell: Gary


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Or take that brush in the background and lay it down :wink:


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

haul a small shovel in the back of thr truck normally if you take out what's under the truck you can rock yourself out but looks like a blast untill it becomes work getting it out


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

azcoueshunter said:


> hello --:doh: did you learn anything from this ? The last thing you needed was a heavier truck - Roads are always nice and solid in the mornings - smushy rest time when wet - patch of snow like a puddle of mud - just covered up! - been ther done that - you got high centered , thats all - need bigger tires to match the ruts left by all those deer hunters - at least you had fun and 3-4 bars on the cell !! :cell: Gary



My truck was not high centered...... it simply did not have enough weight to cut through the snow.... more weight = more traction.





HuntLions_94 said:


> Or take that brush in the background and lay it down :wink:



tried it... didn't work...... we even tried rocks as well.



thrill_seeker said:


> haul a small shovel in the back of thr truck normally if you take out what's under the truck you can rock yourself out but looks like a blast untill it becomes work getting it out



Had one..... didn't help out at all.


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

the problem is its a chevy... there stock 4x4 system sucks... ford and dodge have a much better system... 

if you want to make your truck better you need lockers for a chevy...


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

azcoueshunter said:


> hello --:doh: did you learn anything from this ? The last thing you needed was a heavier truck - Roads are always nice and solid in the mornings - smushy rest time when wet - patch of snow like a puddle of mud - just covered up! - been ther done that - you got high centered , thats all - need bigger tires to match the ruts left by all those deer hunters - at least you had fun and 3-4 bars on the cell !! :cell: Gary



Be careful. Kaibab knows everything


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> Be careful. Kaibab knows everything


Elite13, why are you so obsessed with me?.............. honest to God dude, everytime I post on a thread or a another forum, whether I'm commenting on someones bow, deer hunt, or even having an arguement, you seem to be there leaving another one of your wourthless comments........ I'm beginning to think you like me or something and quite frankly, it disturbing....... grow up bud.:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Elite13, why are you so obsessed with me?.............. honest to God dude, everytime I post on a thread or a another forum, whether I'm commenting on someones bow, deer hunt, or even having an arguement, you seem to be there leaving another one of your wourthless comments........ I'm beginning to think you like me or something and quite frankly, it disturbing....... grow up bud.:wink:


lol i have noticed this too i think he is internet stalking you lol jk elite


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> lol i have noticed this too i think he is internet stalking you lol jk elite


Good call.


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

LOL, I agree about the comment about being too heavy....the last thing you want in the mud and stuff like that is a heavy pickup..... I know from experience that a pickup that weighs more will not do as well in the mud... a 1/2 ton with the same driver will beat a 3/4 or 1 ton pickup any day of the week...the extra weight from the bigger motor makes them sink more.....


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

MOHALucan said:


> LOL, I agree about the comment about being too heavy....the last thing you want in the mud and stuff like that is a heavy pickup..... I know from experience that a pickup that weighs more will not do as well in the mud... a 1/2 ton with the same driver will beat a 3/4 or 1 ton pickup any day of the week...the extra weight from the bigger motor makes them sink more.....


I totally agree with that when it comes to mud...... but this is snow. I want more weight so that I could have dug through the snow to reach solid ground underneath. but all is good....... We got out!


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> lol i have noticed this too i think he is internet stalking you lol jk elite


I have noticed That too


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Got a duramax and was in a s10


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hstubblefield said:


> Got a duramax and was in a s10


It's all about gas money dude....


----------



## gopher hunter (Dec 12, 2008)

*cool*

you are going to have to clean it:zip:


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

hstubblefield said:


> Got a duramax and was in a s10


Thats what i was thinking. Why take a Honda when you have a Bentley


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

WASH IT......WHAT........It looks better with the mud.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Coolio!


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> WASH IT......WHAT........It looks better with the mud.


thats what i was going to say


----------

